# NO HEARTBEAT AT 14 WEEKS AND D & c AT 15 WEEKS



## mommybell09

I was so excited that i was able to see my baby. But when i went for my appointment there was no heart beat, so i thought maybe its just to early and i was off on my period. So i ended up going to emergency room , and they confirmed there was no heartbeat. I was so devastated . My emotions are lost. Me and my husband were so happy we were going to have another one. But when i fount out that my baby was no living no more , i have no words to describe how i feel, im lost. I was scheduled for a d & c may 30,2012 . A few days ago. And i lost it. I hated being pined down. And the fact tat you was saying good bye to your baby. No after having a d & c . I been dizzy, not only that been having bad dreams. And horrible cramps. But my bleeding has stopped is that normal. Dizzy, no bleeding, , and bad cramps. Does it get easier as time goes by. I am very grateful tat i have a 3 year old boy, but it doesn't make it any easier to say goodbye to your baby. Any advice


----------



## 2boyz1onway

You are right in saying that it is not easy to say goodbye. I miscarried triplets last year and I passed one of them and actually saw the baby, I held it in my hands and knew what it was. I think that was part of my healing process, but ended up having a D&E a week later because the others didn't pass. When I found out I was pregnant again, I was happy, excited and Devastated. Devastated because I didn't want this pregnancy to end up like the last. I was scared, worried, concerned and almost felt like that I didn't want to be pregnant and get hopes up. Of course I started having same symptoms as the first and just knew I was miscarrying and couldn't figure out why me. Then I did as my doctor said and luckily this time around this LO is ok. Everyday I fight back tears when I feel my baby kick or jab me and I think of my miscarriage. I cry often just thinking about them. I just don't understand why did I have to miscarry when I had 2 successful pregnancies before that. 

I guess what Im trying to say is that, you may in time be able to move on, but you will never forget. It's hard. It's been over a year for me, and I still have times where I just break down. I've planted trees in their honor to help me with the grieving process and I think that helps me at times too. I go outside and see the trees blooming and think, wow.. they must like this tree, to help it grow big and strong.

There really are no words that could express what your going through unless you've gone through it. I know your pain, and I will pray for your strength in this sad time. There are others who have been in your shoes who can offer support and we all can be here when you need us. I hope that if you decide to have more children, that you have a healthy pregnancy.

:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss :cry::cry: Going through this pain is terrible and nobody understands unless they have been through it. I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, I gave birth to her in my bathroom and we buried her on 3/11/2011. I already had 3 boys 20, 18 and almost 12 when i got pregnant by total accident at the age of 40. My little miracle came as a surprise then to find out it was a little girl that I never thought I would have was just pure joy. I went in for a sonogram and she was gone, they set me up for a D&E but after I was set up for it I refused to go to the hospital and i went into labor and had her at home. I could have died because of this choice I made but for me it was the right one. I will be 42 in June and for me I am just to scared to try again. When i was pregnant my SIL also got pregnant 8 weeks later she is 37 and also has 3 boys 16, 13 and 9 and swore she wanted no more but after she found out I was she got pregnant, I guess she figured let me try for a girl, but I was not trying , Ava was a complete surprise, I hadn't been pregnant in 11 yrs.7 weeks After I lost Ava she also lost her baby at 15 weeks. I could not believe we both lost our babies, she did have the D&E.
Now a year later she is 17 weeks pregnant and I have to sit here and watch her belly grow and wonder is she having her litle girl and I wonder how I will cope with this :cry::cry::cry: Will I look at this child and be reminded of Ava and all the things I will never get to do with her? I am happy for her , but sad for me. They don't throw in my face and they are very considerate of me, which I appreciate. I just don't know how I am going to get through this, but I have no choice but to. I don't even know if she will tell me what she is having. Believe me things do get better and time does heal you, but each person reaches the healing point at different times and you will also reach this point in your own time. I am so sorry and I am here if you ever need a friend.. Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im so sorry hun for your loss. 
I lost my baby this week at 13w5d. had a surprise scan to show no heartbeat. Had a d & c 4 days later. It hurts beyond words, and I always will remember my little bean. No one can replace your baby or fill the void in your heart, but it does get easier. Im no where near healed, but since finding out on monday, i cry a little less. Its still a constant reminder, but i can see the improvement since the beg of the week. I hope you find peace, and again i am so so sorry for your loss. xxxx


----------



## mommybell09

Yes is hurts for my lost. Doctor says that i should at least wait 3 months, but i have been doing some research and some say i can try again, you are more fertile after a d & c. Meaning you could have more then one right now., and im not against having twins or more. I love babies and that is all that i want is to extend my family. Im the baby of 7 and all my siblings have at least 1 or more kids. So i want to extend mine. I was ready to be pregnant again.. I had my babies room set up then all of this happen. No i cant even open the room. Any adivice on trying again...


----------



## FeLynn

I can't help but cry! I just found out yesterday my baby's heart stopped. Im devastated, I was so happy to see my baby on that screen just for the damn dr to tell me my baby is dead. I was 13.2 wks. I have so many feelings and emotions so I so understand how you feel. I get my d&e done the day before I will turn 14 wks and I still get angry and upset and cry. I dont understand why this is happening. sending hugs your way. This is my 3rd one and it never gets easier!!!!


----------



## v2007

I am so sorry.

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## jennijunni

I am so sorry. It is devastating. It does get easier. I will be thinking of you and all of the mamas who have had to endure loss. Lots of hugs!


----------

